# Modified Diver



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Original watch by............Citizen

Dial by...........................RLT1

Bead blasting by............. Bryan (BRY1975)

Modified by.....................Paul (pauluspaul)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very bloody nice!

I have a size problem now.

Meaning............

I see & remember watches i've had, yet sold as they felt too small.

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................................


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Modified by.....................Paul (pauluspaul)


 Sorry Paul







that should read......pauluspaolo


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MIKE said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Modified by.....................Paul (pauluspaul)
> ...


 A modification too far Mike














.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Good photo Mike - cool watch too - if only Citizen made them like that in the first place


----------

